# Questions for those who own an Epson F6070/F7070



## TeaseTs (Aug 21, 2014)

We are expanding into dye sub and are about to pull the trigger on an Epson F6070, so I was hoping that perhaps a couple of people with experience might be able to answer some questions. We haven't actually had our hands on one, and as I was going through the manual I did find a couple of minor areas for concern.

1) The manual says that ink should be used within 25 days of installing. I have no idea what our volume is going to be, but I doubt it will be using that much ink for our first couple of months. How long have you went between refills?

2)The manual also says that the printer needs to be serviced both before and after if it sits idle for 2 weeks. I'm pretty sure this isn't strictly the case, but if anybody has had one that they let sit idle it would be good to know how long is usually safe.

3) Have you had many maintenance issues with it? 

4) Are you happy with it?

Thank you for your time


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

First off, I'm a distributor so I can't speak as if I'm a daily user. That said, I have seen zero clogging issues on our demo printer after 3 months, oftentimes without cleanings for weeks at a time. Most dye sub inks have a 6 month use cycle once opened. I believe this is adequate with the Epson as well. Manual cleanings should be performed, including wiping the capping station and wiper blade. If you keep these areas clean, the printer will last much longer.

B.Regards,
Daniel Schelin
Dye Sublimation Printers, Ink, Paper


----------



## softballover (Nov 21, 2010)

make sure epson has fixed their black ink issues. we had several test prints done by epson and their black ink is not worth the costs of the printer. we went in a different direction because of it. even with the free paper and ink program they have running right now. black is too big a deal to not be right


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

We purchased ours this past January. The reason we decided on the Epson was 1) Epson was no longer going to provide warranty coverage on the print heads that were "converted" for sublimation. That pretty much covers all forms of wide format sublimation printers on the market. Vendors will tell you that they will cover the warranty themselves but we felt more comfortable with the thought that the original manufacturer would be covering it. 2) $1000 dollars in sublimation paper for free. 

So, we run our machine 5 days a week. There have not been any issues with the printer. The previous guy, softballover, said there was a issue with the black ink. When we got ours the black printed "a little heavy." The tech (from IT Supplies) reduced the droplet size and it has been running like a champ. We do 50-70 orders per day using the 6070. The only thing I can tell you to do is to order extra maintenance kits (about $70 each). They didn't tell me about those and the machine stopped operating when it called for one to be replaced (there are two of them on he unit). 

Some will tell you that certain machines are better for cloth sublimation while others are good for metal/stone. Our Epson has given us brilliant prints on both. 

After 7 months with the machine we have made enough money to buy a George Knight MaxiPress 64x44 heat press. We already have 3 car clubs signed up to buy car mats and flags. We have even bigger plans for the Epson in 2015. I don't think you can go wrong picking it. Yes... There isn't a long track record for this machine but being a 1st mover can net you great gains. 

Good luck!


----------



## sarimnadeem (Jan 11, 2010)

any help on this

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t495113.html#post2737513


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

We looked at Epson and bought more Mutohs. 41/2 years and just changed the first replacement head by myself. We run 8 to 10 hours a day with 5 Mutohs. Now expanding into Rollands. Best to do nozzle checks twice a day and have a regular maintenance schedule.


----------



## bunamiboy (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a new F6070, did any users come across away to reset the chip on the Maintenance Tanks?

As far as printing goes, we've never had any issues - the black issue you speak of is an adjustment in the Rip on droplet size.


----------



## winterk80 (Feb 9, 2013)

bunamiboy said:


> I have a new F6070, did any users come across away to reset the chip on the Maintenance Tanks?
> 
> As far as printing goes, we've never had any issues - the black issue you speak of is an adjustment in the Rip on droplet size.


I'd also be interested if you found a way to reset the maintenance tanks? Seem to only fill a little over half way before they tell the printer they are full. Definitely a money making deal for EPSON.


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

You can get F6070 Maintaince tank chip on Ebay or Aliexpress.

The the chip for the waste tank is pretty stable on all version of F6070

For both one time reset chip or ARC chip.

You just need to empty to the waste tank, put some absorbant material into the tank, and replace the chip.


----------



## winterk80 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Yanixki (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello guys, I am vey new here. So glad to have come across this forum. We are doing sports apparels and have recently bought an Epson F6070. I have questions regarding the wasatch software it has. 

Do you guys happen to know where I can find sports templates to put into the wasatach software? Do I have to do this in wasatch or via illustrator or photoshop?


----------

